# What next?



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

A few months into training with a private instructor so it has been intense, and I am thinking about adding to my new collection. So many choices!

Started with the S&W .380 Body Guard, absolutely did not like it. Too small, too light weight, nope. Sold it.

Next was the Sig P220 .45, stainless, love it!
It was used so not sure how old it is but it has some heft to it and I really like that, the whole feel of it. Single stack 8+1. I do have to use my off hand to reload, mag release not reachable with my short thumbs. And the hammer release, too. But that is okay. I cannot explain why I love this gun, but I do.

Added the CZ P10C 9mm, night sights, striker fired and had the mag release switched to the other side, and double stack 15+1. Really like it. It is faster and easier to use. This is my training pistol, so far. There is nothing about it that I do not like.

Now I am looking at the Sig P365X or XL vs the Shield EZ, both 9mm.

But...why get another 9mm? Or another .45? At this point, I do not plan to CC. Maybe after the election? So many to choose from! What about a 357? Or 38 Special? Or a revolver, just for fun? 22LR has been suggested. Or an AR? Or antiques? How does one know where to go from here?

I fully intend to spend my anti-gun kids' inheritance on a nice collection. I can hear them now. "Where is Mom's jewelry?" "I don't know, but would you look at all these guns?"


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If you like shooting for shootings sake, look into a nice mid tier 1911 in 9mm like a Springfield RO Elite or something from Dan Wesson.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

AnnieGotHerGuns said:


> A few months into training with a private instructor so it has been intense, and I am thinking about adding to my new collection. So many choices!
> 
> Started with the S&W .380 Body Guard, absolutely did not like it. Too small, too light weight, nope. Sold it.
> 
> ...


You may CC one day, it's a challenge to figure out what's comfortable, fit, reliability, And you could always just shoot it at the range or wherever you shoot. 
Finding that perfect CC could prove to be a challenge. 
Most concealed carriers have a box of holsters. Lol
Sounds great you're enjoying yourself, safety first.


----------



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks!

Holsters, yep, already have a couple of "extras". Am learning.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AnnieGotHerGuns said:


> A few months into training with a private instructor so it has been intense, and I am thinking about adding to my new collection. So many choices!
> 
> Started with the S&W .380 Body Guard, absolutely did not like it. Too small, too light weight, nope. Sold it.
> 
> ...


Why not? You can never have too many.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

IMO no collection is complete without a 357 magnum or three, my favorite caliber. I'm a fan of single action revolvers made by Ruger although Ruger has some fine all metal double actions to chose from. In case you didn't know you can shoot 38's in a 357 mag when you want a little less BANG.
A 22LR can make for fun shooting on the cheap. Be cautious when shopping for semi-auto 22 pistols as some can be finicky. Research is Key when deciding on any new firearm purchase.
Speaking of 22LR's Ruger makes a 10/22 rifle that can be modified till it no longer looks anything like it did from the factory if something like that tickles your fancy. Lots of other good 22 rifles on the market too. If you like lever action rifles Henry makes those in lots of calibers.
AR's don't do it for me but that's only me. A Springfield M1A1 with wood furniture would be more my style. Again, that's just me. Nothing wrong with an AR if that's what you like.
For semi-auto centerfire pistols Sig Sauer is hard to beat. Great product, great lifetime customer support (same as Ruger) and stone reliable.
Sorry, that went long...

Sam


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I have two high capacity MOD-2's for most anything I need.
One is a compact and the other is a 5in. tactical the controls on both are the same which makes them easy to train with.
That being said, just for a fun day at the range I bring my revolvers and my 1911.
There is nothing like shooting a old school firearm.


----------



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

@SamBond,
I will definitely take a look at 22LR's, mainly because of cost and availability of ammo. And a .357 mag does sound like a must have. I did not know that one can use 38's in a .357! Hmm... The Sig I have feels so solid in stainless so I lean towards them but there is a thread somewhere on here where people discussed problems of late with them and that they are bankrupt in Germany? That worries me a bit. Will check out Rugers, thank you!

@wirenut,
I will have to look up MOD-2'S, not familiar with that.

Old school are on my list. My Dad left a Beretta.380 (made in the 1930's), his WWII 1911 .45 semi-auto service pistol, and a Mauser 9mm rifle My brother has them, I have fired each of them and have free access to them. Yes, there is something about those oldies. I am glad you mentioned this. Thank you!

What about used guns? I bought my Sig .45 used from a local dealer who is an awesome gunsmith. I like that it is all steel. Newer models have more bells and whistles but they don't seem as sturdy? Maybe I will stop in to his store tomorrow and see what he has.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

wirenut said:


> I have two high capacity MOD-2's for most anything I need.
> One is a compact and the other is a 5in. tactical the controls on both are the same which makes them easy to train with.
> That being said, just for a fun day at the range I bring my revolvers and my 1911.
> There is nothing like shooting a old school firearm.





AnnieGotHerGuns said:


> @SamBond,
> I will definitely take a look at 22LR's, mainly because of cost and availability of ammo. And a .357 mag does sound like a must have. I did not know that one can use 38's in a .357! Hmm... The Sig I have feels so solid in stainless so I lean towards them but there is a thread somewhere on here where people discussed problems of late with them and that they are bankrupt in Germany? That worries me a bit. Will check out Rugers, thank you!
> 
> @wirenut,
> ...


I think Wirenut is referring to the Springfield XD _Mod2_

I'm a big fan of buying used guns but its absolutely a case of buyer beware.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

AnnieGotHerGuns said:


> @SamBond,
> I will definitely take a look at 22LR's, mainly because of cost and availability of ammo. And a .357 mag does sound like a must have. I did not know that one can use 38's in a .357! Hmm... The Sig I have feels so solid in stainless so I lean towards them but there is a thread somewhere on here where people discussed problems of late with them and that they are bankrupt in Germany? That worries me a bit. Will check out Rugers, thank you!
> 
> @wirenut,
> ...


Building a good relationship with your local dealer is a great idea. Especially if he's an awesome gunsmith.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

My MOD-2's with my 1911.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

My fun guns...


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

A .357 magnum in either S&W or Ruger. A .22 revolver by the same makers. An autoloader .22 Ruger MKIV.... ah, just buy 1 of each, anti gun kids don't deserve any money!


----------



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

Injunbro said:


> A .357 magnum in either S&W or Ruger. A .22 revolver by the same makers. An autoloader .22 Ruger MKIV.... ah, just buy 1 of each, anti gun kids don't deserve any money!


Lol!

Wirenut, Nice! I wanna be like that when I grow up.


----------

